# Sony Announces the A68 with 4D FOCUS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2015)

```
<em>Uncompromising features and performance for demanding amateur photographers</em></p>
<ul>
<li>4D FOCUS for fast, accurate tracking autofocus with world’s highest<a>[i]</a> number of 79 AF points</li>
<li>Translucent Mirror Technology™ delivers constant AF tracking at up to 8fps<a>[ii]</a> continuous shooting</li>
<li>24MP<a>[iii]</a> APS-C Exmor™ CMOS image sensor delivers wide ISO 100-25600<a>[iv]</a> sensitivity range</li>
<li>BIONZ X™ image processing engine enables the capture of high-quality images</li>
<li>Precise OLED Tru-Finder™, tiltable LCD monitor, top display panel and custom controls</li>
<li>SteadyShot™ INSIDE works with all 34 A-mount lenses</li>
<li>Full HD video with high bit-rate 50Mbps XAVC S<a>[v]</a> format</li>
</ul>
<p>The new α68 (ILCA-68)camera from Sony lets enthusiastic photographers discover even more creative opportunities with their precious collection of A-mount lenses.</p>
<p>Inheriting many pro-style features from the acclaimed α77 II, the α68 features Sony’s unique 4D FOCUSsystem that delivers extraordinary AF performance under any shooting conditions – even in lighting as low as EV-2 where other cameras struggle.</p>
<p>This phase detection system uses no less than 79 autofocus detection points including 15 cross points, plus a dedicated F2.8 AF sensor point for dimly-lit scenes. It all adds up to fast, wide area AF with predictive tracking that locks faithfully onto fast-moving subjects.And thanks to Sony’s uniqueTranslucent Mirror Technology, the α68 delivers constant AF tracking at up to 8fps<sup>ii</sup> continuous shooting.</p>
<p>Whether you’re shooting stills or movies, peerless image quality is assured by the 24MPiii APS-C Exmor CMOS image sensor with wide ISO 100-25600iv sensitivity range. It’s teamed with Sony’s speedy BIONZ X image processor that uses Detail Reproduction and Diffraction-reducing Technologies plus Area-specific Noise Reduction for pristine, finely detailed shots every time.</p>
<p>Full HD movies use the efficient XAVC S<sup>v</sup> format for high bit rate recordings at up to 50 Mbps with outstanding detail and low noise. And thanks to Sony’s unique Translucent Mirror Technology, you can enjoy non-stop continuous autofocus that effortlessly tracks moving subjects for crisp, professional looking footage, whichever format you choose to record in.</p>
<p>With a powerful array of creative features to explore, theα68 has plenty to offer experienced amateurs as well as step-up photographers and newcomers to interchangeable lens cameras.</p>
<p>Framing stills and movies is a pleasure through the clear, bright OLED Tru-Finder. 100% frame coverage ensures you see exactly what you’re shooting, with high contrast and faithful colour reproduction helping you focus manually with absolute confidence.</p>
<p>Complementing the Tru-Finder, the 2.7-type LCD monitor tilts up to 135 degrees upwards or 55 degrees downwardsfor comfortable composition from a wide variety of shooting angles. Serious photo enthusiasts will also value the backlit top display that allows quick confirmation of camera settings, whether you’re shooting handheld or on a tripod.</p>
<p>As found on the critically praised α7 series, there’s a control wheel on the camera’s rear that allows quick fingertip adjustment of camera settings. In addition, 10 customisable buttons[vi] can be assigned for instant access to frequently-used functions. There is a front control dial for quick adjustments of settings and a sturdy grip to ensure that you are balanced, even when using heavyweight prime or telephoto lenses.</p>
<p>SteadyShot INSIDE reduces the effects of camera shake for blur-free handheld shooting – at all focal lengths and with any compatible lens.</p>
<p>The inclusion of a Multi Interface Shoe and Multi Terminal lets you expand creative options further with a wide range of optional accessories, including flashes, lights, microphones and remote commanders.</p>
<p>The new α68 A-mount interchangeable lens camera from Sony will be from March 2016 for approximately €600 body only or €700 with DT18-55mm F3.5-5.6 SAM II lens.</p>
```


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 5, 2015)

Super aggressive move by Sony, but I feel like that tiny little EVF (0.57x effective magnification) just kind of ruins the party. I know that's kind of par for the course in this price bracket, but it seems like it's done to intentionally gimp the camera. Maybe the A77III(?) will be the really interesting one.


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 5, 2015)

4D autofocus. Isn't time the 4th dimension? If this thing can let you travel back in time to grab a missed shot, I might be able to rationalize selling all my Canon stuff and switching to Sony. Better DR , plus time travel capability is a pretty solid package. I am angry Canon has not developed time travel yet, and when they do, Canon marketing will no doubt only offer it in the highest priced model.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2015)

Sony's description of their AF is straight out of the 4th dimension. 

[quote author=Sony]
...plus a dedicated F2.8 AF sensor point for dimly-lit scenes.
[/quote]

I think their marketing people neglected to ask their technical people what an f/2.8 AF point really means. 

(Hint: it's about accuracy, not light intensity. Actually, maybe the marketing folks _did_ ask, then decided they couldn't highlight that one point as being more accurate since it means the other 78 are less accurate.)


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sony's description of their AF is straight out of the 4th dimension.
> 
> [quote author=Sony]
> ...plus a dedicated F2.8 AF sensor point for dimly-lit scenes.



I think their marketing people neglected to ask their technical people what an f/2.8 AF point really means. 

(Hint: it's about accuracy, not light intensity. Actually, maybe the marketing folks _did_ ask, then decided they couldn't highlight that one point as being more accurate since it means the other 78 are less accurate.)
[/quote]
Do you think it's dual-cross-type with f/2.8 (or fatter) lenses?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 6, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Full HD video with high bit-rate 50Mbps XAVC S


A new Sony body with no 4K ???


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 6, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> 4D autofocus. Isn't time the 4th dimension? If this thing can let you travel back in time to grab a missed shot, I might be able to rationalize selling all my Canon stuff and switching to Sony. Better DR , plus time travel capability is a pretty solid package. I am angry Canon has not developed time travel yet, and when they do, Canon marketing will no doubt only offer it in the highest priced model.


*lol* 
your post made my day Scotty! Thanks and " "Beam me up"


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 7, 2015)

15 cross-type points? Ha. So the others are essentially irrelevant beyond a marketing standpoint at tracking moving subjects and helping achieve focus. I see this as a very good camera for the money, but not technically better than the Rebel T6i and T6s.

Whoever writes the press releases for Sony deserves an award for ambitious claims and promises. 'Most AF points on the world!!!' Exclusive 4D tracking that we won't explain but it's 1DD better than Nikons 3D tracking!!!


----------



## Deleted member 375103 (Nov 8, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Full HD video with high bit-rate 50Mbps XAVC S
> ...



It's got a *4D* in it though, that _must_ be better than any other 4-something. Even Canon doesn't have a 4 series body, once again Sony takes the crown. :


----------



## Khufu (Dec 7, 2015)

Weren't there theme parks with cinematic type attractions which boasted about having 4/5/6D features in the '90s where you wore 3D glasses and got gusts of wind and squirts of water to the face? Maybe we're all going to have to upgrade our monitors to ones with plumbing...


----------

